# حمل برنامج ASHRAE Duct Fitting Database



## أسامة الحلبي (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أخوتي الأعزاء في المنتدى ... أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج ASHRAE Duct Fitting Database لحساب هبوط الضغط في وصلات مجاري الهواء.

فلحساب هبوط الضغط ضمن المجرى الهوائي بدقة يجب حساب هبوط الضغط في المقاطع الطولانية ووصلات المجاري Fittings وبالتالي اختيار المروحة بشكل سليم.

وهذا البرنامج يعتبر قاعدة بيانات ضخمة لكافة الوصلات المصنفة , ويكفي أنه من تصميم منظمة ASHRAE 

مع العلم أن الترميز للوصلات يتبع رموز معينة موضحة في المرفقات.



وهذا رابط البرنامج:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/j27aaununjb03kb



لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## aati badri (27 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر
ومليون سلام


----------



## eehaboo (27 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك وشكرا الك جاري التحميل


----------



## mech eng2 (27 يونيو 2010)

:28: جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_taha_a (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا وجاري التحميل
مع التقدير


----------



## appess (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (27 يونيو 2010)

العفو يا أخوان ...

وإذا كانت الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء إعلامي لإعادة رفعها


----------



## المهندس مضر (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي ، ولكن البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## Atatri (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والبرنامج يعمل بشكل ممتاز


----------



## pora (28 يونيو 2010)

جارى التجربة وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## pora (28 يونيو 2010)

البرنامج شغال بامتياز بارك الله فيك


----------



## engtekno (28 يونيو 2010)

مش عارف اقولك ايه ؟ اللهم ارزقه مرافقة الانبياء وعيش السعداء والفردوس فى الجنة


----------



## المنتسب (28 يونيو 2010)

ومشكور لمجهودك وجارى التحميل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 يونيو 2010)

المهندس مضر قال:


> مشكور أخي ، ولكن البرنامج لايعمل



أخي الكريم تأكد من أن الملف يتم تحميله بالكامل لأن الأخوة الأعضاء يقولون بأن البرنامج يعمل

أما إذا كنت نزلت الملف كاملاً ... وبعد التنصيب البرنامج لا يعمل فأعتقد أن السبب عدم وجود برنامج Arcobat reader والله أعلم

وفي حال عدم وجود برنامج Arcobat reader على جهازك ... قم بتنصيبه وجرب البرنامج وردلي جواب


----------



## محب الحرمين (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور الف تحية لك


----------



## alimulty (29 يونيو 2010)

كيف استطيع تحميل البرنامج رجاءا


----------



## محمد رزق السيد (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
البرنامج كويس اوى
بس يا ريت مثال محلول او شرح للبرنامج
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## lawlaw (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## الانجينيير (27 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اللهم اته فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخره حسنه وقه عذاب النار


----------



## الانجينيير (27 أغسطس 2010)

*ياريت اللى حمل البرنامج يرفعه تانى*

ياريت اللى حمل البرنامج يرفعه تانى


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً تعبك يا باشمهندس
كنت محتاج الملف ده ضروري


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (27 أغسطس 2010)

برنامج ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفى الدين حلمى (27 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (27 أغسطس 2010)

ألف ألف شــــكـــــر​


----------



## khalloudee (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء لمن لديه البرنامج رفعه مجددا على سيرفر غير ال zshare
ضروري للغاية


----------



## emhdisam (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اللينك لايعمل يرجى تحديثة و شكرا


----------



## abdelrahim (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك . وشكرا


----------



## Eng.S.H (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (2 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot dear engineer


----------



## م/شريف حامد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس/ شريف حامد الشيخ 0126376665
البرنامج للاسف لايعمل [email protected]


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 فبراير 2011)

*روابط جديدة للبرنامج*

هذه روابط جديدة للبرنامج:

http://ifile.it/4qdght7

http://www.mediafire.com/?ca4pa1pq4d61rjv


أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## mechanic power (4 فبراير 2011)

الفايل مش شغال
خالى بالك
ياريت تحدشو تانى اخى العروبة
شكرا"


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (5 فبراير 2011)

mechanic power قال:


> الفايل مش شغال
> خالى بالك
> ياريت تحدشو تانى اخى العروبة
> شكرا"



أخي أعدت رفع الروابط في مشاركتي الأخيرة قبل مشاركتك, جرب الروابط الجديدة وأخبرني في حال عدم التحميل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 فبراير 2011)

رائع بارع فنان
جزيت خيرا


----------



## حسام محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر الك اخي ميكانيزم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (5 فبراير 2011)

أولا ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
ثانيا رجاء اعادة تحميل البرنامج الرابط الاول لا يعمل والثاني يحمل صفحة نت 
بارك لك لك ونفع بعلمك المسلمين


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .. شوفت مشاركتك وياريت تعدلها في المشاركة الاصلية عشان يبقى سهل على الاخوة العثور على البرنامج


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## goor20 (6 فبراير 2011)

thnx


----------



## sd_abs (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
لكن المشكلة اني حاولت كثيرا تنزيل البرنامج لكنه لاينزل كامل وانما جزء منه وتتوقف عملية التنزيل
اذا امكن ان ترفعة على موقع اخر واكون ممنون منك
وشكرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 فبراير 2011)

sd_abs قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
> لكن المشكلة اني حاولت كثيرا تنزيل البرنامج لكنه لاينزل كامل وانما جزء منه وتتوقف عملية التنزيل
> اذا امكن ان ترفعة على موقع اخر واكون ممنون منك
> وشكرا



أخي الكريم هل جربت الروابط الجديدة التي رفعتها في الصفحة الرابعة:


http://ifile.it/4qdght7


http://www.mediafire.com/?ca4pa1pq4d61rjv

إذا استمرت المشكلة حدد لي موقع معين وسأقوم برفع الملف عليه إن شاء الله


----------



## HUSSEINADIL (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يبارك فيك اخى ميكانيزم
اتمنى مثال معمول او شرح كما قال احد الاعضاء من قبل 
مع العلم بانى فعلت كل شىء فى البرنامج واضافة جميع الفيتنج ولكن لا تجمع فى نهاية المطاف
اريد الطريقة الصحيحة من فضلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## esamkhattab (8 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا هندسه 
موضوع جديد وكنا نبحث عنه جميعا 
سؤالى الى متى نظل منتظرين الغرب ان يعد البرامج رغم وجود دكاتره هندسه ومبرمجين بالوطن الغربى الغائب عن اى مشاركه علميه 
اللهم الا بعض الفلتات مثل احمد زويل بالرغم من انه قام بما حققه فى المجال العلمى بالغرب ايضا


----------



## Ali_haya (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا ياخى


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور علي البرنامج المتميز .....جدا جدا

لكن البرنامج و الضاهر يعمل علي شكل DEMO

*و لا يسمح بحساب كل اشكال **Duct Fitting*
*
** يا ريت لو عندك الحل جزاك الله كل الخير
*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (18 أغسطس 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> مشكور علي البرنامج المتميز .....جدا جدا
> 
> لكن البرنامج و الضاهر يعمل علي شكل demo
> 
> ...




أخي الكريم البرنامج كامل وهو مجاني ... تأكد مرة أخرى من الأمر وأخبرني ما هي المشكلة بالضبط


----------



## baraa harith (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baraa harith (19 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي احم (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشششششششششششكور والبرنامج يعمل بشكل ممتاززززززززززززز


----------



## yahiaouimalek (22 أغسطس 2011)

بعد تشعيل البرنامج و الدهاب بالتسلسل التالي علي سبيل الميثال 

Supply/Round/Exits/Stackhead 

تضهر العبارة التالية 

able Error : Invalid or Out of Range Input Vale !

و مهما فعلت لا يتغير شيء

جزاك الله كل الخيرا انا انتضر الجواب

مشكور.....مشكور


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (22 أغسطس 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> بعد تشعيل البرنامج و الدهاب بالتسلسل التالي علي سبيل الميثال
> 
> Supply/Round/Exits/Stackhead
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم ...

بعد تجربة المثال الذي ذكرته أعطاني البرنامج نتائج صحيحة ؟!

وأنا قمت بإدخال التالي:
D = 1000 mm
De = 500 mm
Q = 1000 l/s
وظهرت النتائج بشكل طبيعي

حاول مع وصلة من نوع آخر (مستطيلة الشكل) فإذا تكررت المشكلة احذف البرنامج وأعد تنصيبه مرة أخرى وأخبرني بالنتيجة


----------



## midonagi (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng_a_m_a (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكررررر


----------



## dlear2011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## الرشيد للتبريد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جاري التحميل مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amirhelmy (27 ديسمبر 2011)

رابط تاني للتحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ULlD5cFM/ashrae_duct_fitting_database.html
سلام


----------



## محمد_86 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bouraoui111 (13 يناير 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

جارى التحميل شكرا


----------



## eng.mahmoud elsaid (13 يناير 2012)

الله يباركلك بس المهم البرنامج يشتغل


----------



## elhussein007 (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## elhussein007 (20 فبراير 2012)

البرنامج يعمل - *جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## abudulwe (28 فبراير 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## Jamal Abdulkhalek (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## salahzantout (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
يا ريت تستبدل الروابط اللي على الصفحة الاولى بالروابط الجديدة


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2012)

صاحب هذا الموضوع فى الاسر فرج الله كربه و كرب كل حبيس
الموضوع للرفع حتى يراه اكبر قدر من الاعضاء فيكون صدقه جاريه له 

اللهم فك اسره


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## زلت لسان (20 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## amnshsh2 (6 يوليو 2012)

اللهم فك اسرى المسلمين فى كل مكان


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (6 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (7 يوليو 2012)

اللهم فك أسره وفرج كربه ياريت لو حد عنده الشرح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boughandora (4 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## محمد_86 (6 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم انصر اخواننا فى سوريا وفى كل مكان


----------



## eng amr2012 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل بالفعل
ياريت الرفع علي بعض السرفرات المعروفة لتجنب تلك المشكلة التي تحدث باستمرار في ifile


----------



## khaled001133 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اللهم فك اسره وفرج كربه


----------



## nofal (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## O.H.T.L (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و اللهم فك اسرك و اسرى المسلمين


----------



## amnshsh2 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agordat1977 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياريت لو حد عنده الشرح وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## zanitty (26 أكتوبر 2013)

agordat1977 قال:


> *ياريت لو حد عنده الشرح وجزاكم الله خيرا​*



هو مش برنامج بالمعنى المفهوم الا انه كما يتضح من اسمه قاعده بيانات لقطع و وصلات الصاج المستخدم فى تمرير الهواء موضحا بها كل المعلومات المطلوبه من مقاسات و احتكاك و خلافه


----------



## mostafakamal (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ده رابط مباشر للبرنامج
*هنا*​


----------



## firasqurany (8 نوفمبر 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## عبدالله مكى (30 ديسمبر 2013)

:56: جزاكم الله الجنة....


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (11 فبراير 2014)

يا اخونا جميع الروابط السايقه لا تعمل نرجوا من عنده البرنامج يعيد رفعه علي الميديا فير او الفور شيرد ويسمي الملف بالعربي لان بيحصل عليه بلاغات ويتم حزفه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## usamaawad40 (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ،،


----------



## golden hawk (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (18 فبراير 2014)

الأخ أبو البراء ..

راجع الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=350789


----------



## eng amr2012 (27 مارس 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (23 يناير 2015)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## bekoone8 (25 فبراير 2015)

اذا سمحت بدون تكليف ممكن اعادة رفع البرنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا لمجهود حضرتك


----------



## bekoone8 (25 فبراير 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## thaer11 (9 مايو 2015)

مشكور خيي


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (10 مايو 2015)

برجاء رفع رابط للبرنامج


----------



## eng_amrhashem (1 يونيو 2015)

لو أمكن إعادة رفع البرنامج لأن جميع الروابط لا تعمل - جزاكم الله خيراً -


----------



## taha waleed (17 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

